# Greetings from Malta



## johab (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi there everyone, this is my first post and would like to say hello from the rather hot and sunny island of Malta.
I regret not having posted anything so far but I have been very busy lately, will try to rectify that soon.
Johab


----------

